# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  What is this...

## moonhunt

See how long it takes you guys this time....

----------


## hunter308

It is a wigwam for a gooses bridle  :Psmiley: 

Ok smart assed comment aside my thought is either 7x57 or 8x57 mauser round

----------


## moonhunt

Nope  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## hunter308

ok one more try then i give up 

338-06

----------


## moonhunt

Nope, but now I have googled it im confused

----------


## Barefoot

300 or 303savage

----------


## moonhunt

Nope, im only going on what is stamped on the bottom, its an old factory round

----------


## P38

It looks like it maybe has a military type crimp at the neck but has been loaded with a spire point projectile.

So might been made of a self loading rifle of some sort.

Hard to tell with out any measurements or seeing the head stamp

What is stamped on the bottom Moonhunt?

Cheers
Pete

----------


## moonhunt

W W Super......8mm Mauser

Cant keep playing this I think Hunter308 was correct with 8x 57?? 

Someone enlighten me... please

----------


## P38

8mm mauser?

----------


## hunter308

> W W Super......8mm Mauser
> 
> Cant keep playing this I think Hunter308 was correct with 8x 57?? 
> 
> Someone enlighten me... please


8mm mauser is 8x57

----------


## P38

Why would this confuse you Moonhunt

If you can give us some dimensions we can tell for sure what it is

----------


## moonhunt

It is stamped 8mm Mauser, I would have thought 8x57 would have been stamped on it that is what confused me

----------


## moonhunt

Cant take a pic it wont focus on the base, you guys are too cleaver

----------


## moonhunt



----------


## P38

MoonHunt

I believe 8mm Mauser is the usual head stamp.

I have a heaps here, none stamped 8x57 though.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## moonhunt

Thanks Pete, you can see my confusion, I have never seen a 7x57 or 8x57 before but see them mentioned a fair bit but never the 8mm 

7.92×57mm Mauser - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Maca49

Geeze your arse cracks tidy
8 mm comes in many cartridge lengths I think

----------


## hunter308

> Thanks Pete, you can see my confusion, I have never seen a 7x57 or 8x57 before but see them mentioned a fair bit but never the 8mm 
> 
> 7.92×57mm Mauser - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


The 7x57 is also known as a 275 rigby as well as 7mm mauser just to confuse you some more  :Grin: .

----------


## veitnamcam

And according to Jeff Thomas 25-06 is also known as 7mm08  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Dick.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> Cant take a pic it wont focus on the base, you guys are too cleaver


HINT....Your focus problems are because the camera is focusing on the background, not the cartridge base. You need to have both as close together as possible as in this example, which is pushed through and is flush with the cardboard background

----------


## 7mmwsm

> And according to Jeff Thomas 25-06 is also known as 7mm08 
> 
> Dick.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Please don't ever spell his name with a J. Mine is Jeff and I would hate anyone to liken me to that idiot in any way. His is spelt Geoff. Swap the e for another o and you have it about right.

----------


## veitnamcam

Ha ha ha sorry!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

> Ha ha ha sorry!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Your polite Cam! 

I would have said sorry Geoff lol!!

Couldn't resist!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Your polite Cam! 
> 
> I would have said sorry Geoff lol!!
> 
> Couldn't resist!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Haha.
And here was me thinking you were a nice guy. You'll keep.

----------


## john m

And this one, .22 and matchbox for scale.

----------


## john m

I thought this was an easy one, its not a 7mm-08.

----------


## nor-west

9.3x68

----------


## john m

No

----------


## veitnamcam

Not really up on this sort of thing but will say those very tapered case walls says it must be old,probably a military caliber of yesteryear or perhaps a dangerous game caliber of yesteryear.

----------


## Neckshot

256 rigby or 318?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spudattack

7x57?

----------


## mickey

375 H&H?

----------


## P38

> And this one, .22 and matchbox for scale.
> Attachment 23202


7.7x58 Arisaka

or 276 Pedserson  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## moonhunt

Looks BIG   :Thumbsup:

----------


## john m

None of the above but close. The inventer was killed when a lion took exception to being shot by one.Way ahead of its time but let down by the projectiles of the day.

----------


## Mohawk660

To Mr Moonhunt I dont care what is stamped on your bullet nore do I care about the size or calibre... I do care about sticking Mr piggy with a hard sharp piece of steel approximately 200mm long.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Spudattack

6.5 x 54 mannlicher?

----------


## moonhunt

> To Mr Moonhunt I dont care what is stamped on your bullet nore do I care about the size or calibre... I do care about sticking Mr piggy with a hard sharp piece of steel approximately 200mm long.


Your not going to let me retire are you haha ,i saw a nice boar yesterday on young guys ute, it has given me the urge

----------


## P38

How about a 35 Whelen?

----------


## P38

or maybe a 276 Enfield?

----------


## john m

Introduced 1906 146 gr @ 3100 fps. I would like the M1910 sporter in this caliber.

----------


## nor-west

280 Ross if rimmed it would be the .280 Lancaster Yes the M10 would be great to own.

----------


## Spudattack

Don't tell me its a 30-06!

----------


## john m

280 Ross good on ya nor-west.

Next part of the test this one is a bit older.

----------


## veitnamcam

Whatever it is its bent 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Whatever it is its bent 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


And ugly!!

----------


## P38

> 280 Ross good on ya nor-west.
> 
> Next part of the test this one is a bit older.
> Attachment 23264


30 03 Government (7.62x64)  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## nor-west

Looking at the length of neck and projectile it could be a 6mm Lee

----------


## john m

You are just too good nor-west. 6mm Lee Navy or 6mm United States Navy of 1895 also ahead of its time with the barrel steel not able to survive this new round for very long.

----------


## john m

Ok one more even older.

The big ones.

----------


## P38

BB Cap Front & Centre.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## john m

If there's going to be a gun fight I want to use the other one's.

----------


## P38

> If there's going to be a gun fight I want to use the other one's.


I'd be worried the other ones wouldn't fire.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## john m

Used on the Otago coast by early seal hunters.

----------


## Toby

Not a .44 Henry is it?

----------


## P38

> Ok one more even older.
> Attachment 23289
> The big ones.


52 Cal Sharps Carbine.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## john m

No & no

----------


## muzza

I suspect it is one of the Spencer rounds , either the 56-52 or 56-56 rimfires

----------


## Mohawk660

> Your not going to let me retire are you haha ,i saw a nice boar yesterday on young guys ute, it has given me the urge




Good ! I'll await the txt... Am in Urwewras this weekend. You dont want to retire mate your far too young !

----------


## P38

> I suspect it is one of the Spencer rounds , either the 56-52 or 56-56 rimfires


Mate there's like 400 hundred different rimfire rounds that look like this from that era.

I'd be a pure guess getting this one without some more information and investigation.

John
Got any clear pic of Headstamps, The one head I can see appears to have an L stamped on it.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## john m

Not a Spencer round muzza but you are very warm.

----------


## P38

> No & no


John

Are we close?

Are we in the right era?

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

.44 howard?

----------


## P38

.44 Ballard?

----------


## Toby

I googled "45cal rimfire round" cause thats what it looked like to me and got 44 henry whoch I thought yeah that looks the same

Bugger, fun game this though hope this one keeps going

----------


## Barefoot

> Good ! I'll await the txt... Am in Urwewras this weekend. You dont want to retire mate your far too young !


Moonhunt, I gave him a little bit of hill training last weekend, if he doesn't improve after his expedition this weekend he may need a rhythm stick  :ORLY:

----------


## john m

You are in the right era. A well known firearms maker from pre Civil War [American]. The only examples of this cartridge in NZ came from a tin found in Wanganui brought over by an American seal hunter.

----------


## P38

Smit & Wesson 32 rimfire, Old Number 2?

----------


## P38

54cal Starr?

----------


## sako75

Looks French. Could be known as Le Brick 32
(Just taking the piss)

----------


## john m

P38 you are correct.

----------


## moonhunt

> Moonhunt, I gave him a little bit of hill training last weekend, if he doesn't improve after his expedition this weekend he may need a rhythm stick


Its me that we will need to keep an eye on, a few pies have gone west from the dairy out here

----------


## P38

> P38 you are correct.


Which one?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## john m



----------


## P38

My Turn

What are these?
1


2


3


Might be a tricky one in here  :Wink: 

Good luck

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Neckshot

Second one is a replica of some sort :Psmiley:

----------


## P38

> Second one is a replica of some sort


Nope

It's original, although the projectile is sticking out a little more than it should.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## muzza

Top one is a Gyrojet , probably a flare load for the Gyrojet revolver from the 1960s.

----------


## P38

> Top one is a Gyrojet , probably a flare load for the Gyrojet revolver from the 1960s.


Muzza

Correct,  :Thumbsup: 

Well at least that's what I think it is too.

Had it in my collection since the 70's I think.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Spudattack

Is 3 a .357 maximum, hard to tell as nothing to scale it with!

----------


## P38

> Is 3 a .357 maximum, hard to tell as nothing to scale it with!


Spudattack

No not 357maximum. 

Sorry about no reference in the picture.

The cal is bigger than 357 and the length of the case is around 53mm if that helps.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## john m

#2 .50 US carbine ?
#3 11.7x51R Danish Remington ?

----------


## john m

#3  45-60 Win

----------


## P38

> #2 .50 US carbine ?
> #3 11.7x51R Danish Remington ?


Nope not even close sorry.

----------


## P38

> last one a .22wrf ?  ( Same as the .22 remmington special )


Nope

even further away than John m

----------


## P38

> #3  45-60 Win


Close but no Cigar John M

----------


## john m

#3  40-65 Win

----------


## P38

> #3  40-65 Win


Nope  :Have A Nice Day: 

Go back to 45cal and forget Winchester

Cheers
Pete

----------


## john m

#2  paradox

#3 45-70 2 1/10" Sharps

----------


## P38

> #2  paradox
> 
> #3 45-70 2 1/10" Sharps


Nope & Nope

----------


## Red

#3 .45-90 Sharps (or .45-90 Express..)

----------


## john m

#3  45-70 Govt

#2  Is that the correct projectile it looks a bit loose in the case.

----------


## john m

#2  11.75 Montenegrin

----------


## P38

Given up?

#1 50cal Gyrojet

#2 577 Snider, Case turned and stamped SPANZ

#3 45 Basic by RCBS

Cheers
Pete

----------


## big_foot

The big projectile is about 37mm, Great uncle bought it back from the war as far as I know.

Was given the case yesterday its about 25mm.


Any Ideas?

----------


## hanse

Id say that the 37mm is indeed that, an AP or solid shot round from either the Germans, British or Americans in ww2, but I am guessing German? All the Allied ones I have seen on the web have 2 or more grooves at the bottom - driving bands??

I had a Foreman once who used a shell very similar to your 37, as a plumb bob!! It was a NZ one dug out of a berm at Burnham by his Uncle I think. 

As for the case, if it is 137mm long then I guess a modern 25mm round such as fired by the bushmaster cannon in  the Lavs 

Cool though, I always remember being in awe of an inert 105mm round on Dads mates hearth as a kid.

----------


## big_foot

> Id say that the 37mm is indeed that, an AP or solid shot round from either the Germans, British or Americans in ww2, but I am guessing German? All the Allied ones I have seen on the web have 2 or more grooves at the bottom - driving bands??
> 
> I had a Foreman once who used a shell very similar to your 37, as a plumb bob!! It was a NZ one dug out of a berm at Burnham by his Uncle I think. 
> 
> As for the case, if it is 137mm long then I guess a modern 25mm round such as fired by the bushmaster cannon in  the Lavs 
> 
> Cool though, I always remember being in awe of an inert 105mm round on Dads mates hearth as a kid.


Cheers yea the old man used to use this one as a center punch :Zomg:  Great uncle was a tank driver, they were hit by zee germans pretty early in the peice killing his tank commander, whether this is the round involved in that incident Im not sure.

I'll measure the case tonight but thats exactly what the fulla that gave it to me thought it was he wasnt sure though.

----------

